# i thought i walked into....



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

a wrong room or into another dimension?!!!  maybe cuz the kitchen's floor looked alien all covered in white and fluffy?!!! in the middle of all the whiteness i saw face i knew all too well covered in white stuff.

as i walked closer i saw it was rolls of kitchen paper i use for blotting fried foods that had been ripped to tiny shreds and scattered all over the floor and it was about 6 inches high. 

middle of the shredded paper sat Yuki with an innocent look, still holding some shreds in his mouth. :doh:

he was caught redhanded!! and he knew it!! he ran off at full speed and hid himself while i cleaned the kitchen and stuffed a large garbage bag with the ripped paper. :no:

PS: sadly i had no phone with me to take pics and he ran away when he saw me. there was no way i could run for a cam or phone and take a pic of him sitting like that. a great messy moment i couldnt capture.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Need to see pictures


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

LOL... Sorry but I had to laugh.. LOL


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

its okay to laugh. i posted so people could imagine what i went through and have a good laugh


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

lol, you have to laugh, he totally had fun!


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Aww funny. Thanks for sharing. I bet it took you twice as long to clean it as it did for Yuki to create it.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

desi.n.nutro said:


> Aww funny. Thanks for sharing. I bet it took you twice as long to clean it as it did for Yuki to create it.


i cleaned up pretty quickly....no worries lol


----------

